# Die MTB-Bucket List



## Danimal (17. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ich mir vor ein paar Jahren vorgenommen habe, jedes Jahr eines der MTB-Ziele anzusteuern, die ich schon immer mal besuchen wollte, würde ich diese Liste gerne mit euch zusammenstellen. In die Liste sollen Gebiete, die in ihrer Art einzigartig sind, sei es wegen der Natur oder der vorhandenen Trails. Und es sollten Gebiete oder Mehrtagestouren sein, die ergiebig genug für einen Trip von ein bis zwei Wochen sind. Eine langweilige Liste der Alpen-Bikeparks oder -Arenen stelle ich mir nicht vor, sondern Dinge, die man als Mountainbiker in seinem Leben mal gemacht oder besucht haben sollte.

Ich fange mal an:

Moab, UT (USA): Natur: einzigartig, Trails: unendlich viele, abwechslungsreiche Trails, Klassiker wie "The whole enchilada" und Captain Ahab
Transalp (Challenge): Um die Ecke, im Team ein Abenteuer, tolle Natur, perfekte Orga
Tweed Valley, 7 Stanes, Fort William (Schottland): Grün, feucht, Fernblicke, weitläufig, toll angelegte Trails, keine Lifte (außer FW), IPA, Whiskey, gemütliche Fähr-Anreise
Gardasee: Baldo, Tremalzo, Klassiker mit Seeblick. Ja, sollte man mal gewesen sein, aber m.E. überbewertet
Ligurien: Meerblick, knackige Trails, Shuttles bei Bedarf, ganzjährig brauchbares Wetter, Radsportkultur, gutes Essen
Peru: https://www.perubiking.com/en/
PCT - Pacific Crest Trail oder auch Perfect Cycling Trail
Marokko - Toubkal und Atlasgebirge
Smrk/Schlesien
La Palma
Annapurna-Umrundung
Kanada?
Neuseeland?
Great Britain?

Was muss auf die Liste?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2019)

Smrk und die weiteren Trailparks in Schlesien.
Kanaren mit Schwerpunkt La Palma (aber auch GC, TN, Gomera).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (17. September 2019)

Unbedingt die CO2 Bilanz....


----------



## on any sunday (17. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Transalp (Challenge): Um die Ecke, im Team ein Abenteuer, tolle Natur, perfekte Orga



Was ist denn daran Abenteuer? Veranstaltung für verkappte Rennradfahrer. Jeder vernünftig selbstgeplante Alpencross bietet mehr Abenteuer und tolle Natur.

Viele Teile der Schweiz bieten einzigartige Kulissen und perfekte Ausschilderungen für Bergradler.


----------



## Danimal (17. September 2019)

Ich fand den ganzen Transalp-Zinnober schon spannend. Von der gemeinsamen Vorbereitung und Planung über die gegenseitige Unterstützung beim Rennen, die Stress-Situationen etc.. Eine "normale" Transalp ist zweifelsohne toll und gehört sicher auch auf die Liste, ist aber eine andere Tasse Tee.


----------



## Kriesel (17. September 2019)

Sacred Valley, Peru


----------



## Bergsieger (17. September 2019)

Mount Tamalpais, Marin County


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

@Bergsieger ist das Ernst gemeint? Klar, Wiege des MTB und so - aber muss man da hin?
@Kriesel Peru klingt interessant - kannst Du zwei Sätze zu dem sagen, was einen da erwartet und warum man  da hin sollte?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Was muss auf die Liste?



Kumma auf Insta und Fratzebuch .. da werden die Trends gesetzt ! 



on any sunday schrieb:


> Veranstaltung für verkappte Rennradfahrer



  


Was macht man eigentlich wenn man sone "bucket-list" fertig hat ? Loch graben ?


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

Man kann auch einfach bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag auf den Hometrails im Kreis fahren und sich nix vornehmen.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was macht man eigentlich wenn man sone "bucket-list" fertig hat ? Loch graben ?


Im Forum Fragen was man alles vergessen hat auf die Liste zu setzen... 
Oder man fährt Stunzis Touren nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kriesel (18. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> @Kriesel Peru klingt interessant - kannst Du zwei Sätze zu dem sagen, was einen da erwartet und warum man  da hin sollte?



Da gibt's eine unglaubliche Landschaft mit fantastischen Trails von 4400m runter auf 3000: Alpine Wiesen, Inkatrails, Wirtschaftswege der Dörfer, Wälder, Thermalbäder. Und Peru hat eine faszinierende Kultur.








						Peru - A Photo Story - Pinkbike
					

Riding the Inca Trails of Peru.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Unsere Guides waren super-nett und tolle Biker: https://www.perubiking.com/en/

Leider ziemlich weit weg. Sonst wären wir da schon lange wieder hingefahren.


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Im Forum Fragen was man alles vergessen hat auf die Liste zu setzen...
> Oder man fährt Stunzis Touren nach...


Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass der Planet zu wenig Destinationen zum Biken bieten würde - das Problem ist eher, die in die richtige Reihenfolge zu bringen. Wir gehen zwar alle davon aus, den Sport betreiben zu können, bis wir in die Kiste steigen - trotzdem bleiben da gar nicht so viele Expeditionen übrig, wenn man eine pro Jahr unterbringen kann. Und die kann man dann entweder in belanglosen und trotzdem spaßigen Gebieten stattfinden lassen, oder eben an Orten, die man nicht vergisst.
Stuntzis Touren sind sicher eine Inspiration!


----------



## rzOne20 (18. September 2019)

Saalbach, Vinschgau oder Sölden .. bitte schön in der Spur bleiben!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

willkommen in der Konsumgesellschaft 2.2


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

bikespammer schrieb:


> willkommen in der Konsumgesellschaft 2.2


Auf was bezieht sich der Kommentar?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

ciao @Danimal 
auf die immer grösser, schneller, cooler, krasser definierte Lebensweise vieler !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

Echt jetzt? Ne Liste von MTB-Destinationen aufzustellen und die im besten Fall zu bereisen ist jetzt schon die "cooler, krasser, schneller Lebensweise"? Klär mich doch mal auf!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Moab, UT (USA): Natur: einzigartig, Trails: unendlich viele, abwechslungsreiche Trails, Klassiker wie "The whole enchilada" und Captain Ahab
> Transalp (Challenge): Um die Ecke, im Team ein Abenteuer, tolle Natur, perfekte Orga
> Tweed Valley, 7 Stanes, Fort William (Schottland): Grün, feucht, Fernblicke, weitläufig, toll angelegte Trails, keine Lifte (außer FW), IPA, Whiskey, gemütliche Fähr-Anreise
> Gardasee: Baldo, Tremalzo, Klassiker mit Seeblick. Ja, sollte man mal gewesen sein, aber m.E. überbewertet
> ...


passt schon aber für mich ist das 


Danimal schrieb:


> jetzt schon die "cooler, krasser, schneller Lebensweise"


----------



## cklein (18. September 2019)

PCT - Pacific Crest Trail oder auch Perfect Cycling Trail
Ich durfte in Kalifornien schon partiell darauf fahren und werde definitiv in diesem Leben noch weitere Abschnitte davon fahren.


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

@bikespammer Erstaunlich. Ich weiß nicht, was an der Liste diesen Eindruck bei Dir erweckt - die Zeit, die man dafür braucht, die Kohle, die Kondition, die Fahrtechnik? Bis auf die weit entfernten Ziele (Peru, USA, Kanada, ...) die logischerweise einen Flug beinhalten und dementsprechend teurer sind, sind viele Ziele absolut kostengünstig zu bereisen. Vor Ort entscheidet jeder selbst, wie in einem stinknormalen Urlaub, ob er im Zelt oder im Hotel nächtigen will. Ich bin für Zelt oder Hütte, aber das tut gar nicht zur Sache. In fast allen Gebieten gibt es genug zu erleben für jede Konditionsstufe und jedes Fahrkönnen. 
Und ja: natürlich sollte man die CO2-Bilanz bei solchen Urlauben (nix anderes ist das) im Auge behalten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> .... In fast allen Gebieten gibt es genug zu erleben für jede Konditionsstufe und jedes Fahrkönnen.
> Und ja: natürlich sollte man die CO2-Bilanz bei solchen Urlauben (nix anderes ist das) im Auge behalten.



Eben!
Und somit gehört "Homespot und Umgebung mal ausführlich inspizieren" dazu.
Jetzt bist du hier ja auch schon seit 2003 angemeldet und somit kein junger Hund mehr.
Bucketlist klingt so nach Influencer, INSTA, FB, Bling-Bling.18+ oder midlifecrises :-(

Wegen CO2 & Aufwand ist für mich alles mit fliegen RAUS!

Versuch mal 3-Tage-Deister, Harz. Oder 4-5 Österreich, Tirol, Finale Ligure.
Mach nur Sachen, die du selbst geil findest.
Mal nix posten, tweeten o.ä.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

thänx roudy
treffender hät ich's nicht sagen können


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

Oh Mann. Ja, ich mache das schon länger. Etwa seit 1989 und ohne nennenswerte Unterbrechung bis heute. Mit 15 war USA und später Moab ein Traum, den ich erst knapp 30 Jahre später in die Tat umsetzen konnte. Viele kleinere Träume zwischendrin. Alle Mittelgebirge und die meisten Gegenden in Deutschland bin ich, wie die meisten meiner MTB-Kumpels, die in etwa so lange dabei sind wie ich, schon mehrmals abgefahren. Das soll die Hometrails nicht schmälern- aber es ist kein Stoff, aus dem Träume sind.
Wer keine Träume hat und diejenigen, die welche haben, gleich in die Influencer-Ecke stellen will - sorry, da bin ich abgehängt.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wer keine Träume hat und diejenigen, die welche haben, gleich in die Influencer-Ecke stellen will - sorry, da bin ich abgehängt.


darum ging's auch gar nie, ich bin dann mal weg





						E-Mail-Benachrichtigungen abbestellen
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Danimal (18. September 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## bobo2606 (18. September 2019)

Da fällt mir nur eines ein.....

“Machen ist wie wollen...., nur krasser”

Und Bucket-List ist für mich wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (18. September 2019)

Die Bucket List finde ich grundsätzlich cool. 
Ich würde aber darauf achten, dass es nicht nur Ziele für Stammtischgespräche werden. 

Für unvergessliche Erlebnisse ist mehr notwendig, als grosse Namen, die
evtl. sogar noch von wenigen Personen verbreitet werden. 

Fragt man mich nach meinem schönsten Erlebnis auf dem Rad,
so ist es für mich die Vätternrundan vor einigen Jahren. Da stimmte für mich einfach alles, Wetter, Atmosphäre, meine Leistung, die Kumpels usw. 

Das finde ich wichtiger, als Punkte abhaken. 

Sie es drum, hier noch ein paar Ideen:

(Alle) Stoneman(s) fahren.
Sella Ronda Hero
Cristalp
Mont Chaberton
In Nuvolau Hütte übernachten
Offroad Finnmark 300
Atlasüberquerung
Cape Epic
Transgermany


----------



## Lenka K. (18. September 2019)

Möchtest du deine eigenen Träume träumen, oder den Träumen der anderen hinterherhecheln, das ist hier die Frage .

Graubünden, Wallis, Tessin, Lago di Como, Tour du Mont Blanc, Queyras, Valle Maira, Valle Stura, Chemins du Soleil ...

Und ja, Stunzi ist immer eine gute Inspiration. Nur sollte Mann/Frau das Verhältnis der eigenen und Stunzis Fähigkeiten gut einschätzen können. Sonst wird's schon schiefgehen .


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

Ich habe eine endlos lange, eigene Bucket List, von der ich auch schon vieles abhaken konnte und es ist weiß Gott nicht so, dass es an Ideen mangeln würde. Trotzdem ist man hinterher immer schlauer und es waren auch Dinge dabei, die ich nicht unbedingt ein zweites Mal machen muss (z.B. die Salzkammerguttrophy). Einige der Vorschläge, die hier schon kamen, waren auch bereits auf meiner Liste und wandern jetzt nach oben.
Die besten Erinnerungen habe ich auch an zig Trips in der Nähe, bei denen einfach alles gepasst hat - leider ist sowas nicht so leicht reproduzierbar, und eigentlich geht hier auch gar nicht darum.
@Bergsieger Kannst Du was zur Atlasüberquerung sagen?


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur eines ein.....
> 
> “Machen ist wie wollen...., nur krasser”
> 
> Und Bucket-List ist für mich wollen



Die Liste machen ist die Vorstufe für Planung und Durchführung. Ansonsten bleibt es bei Stammtischgelaber und findet nie statt. So zumindest meine Erfahrung, insbesondere, wenn man solche Trips nicht alleine, sondern mit Freunden machen will. Die vielleicht auch nen Job und ne Familie haben. Anders gesagt: sowas will geplant und vorbereitet werden. Beispiel: wir haben dieses Jahr Schottland von der Liste gestrichen. Die beste Reisezeit ist Mai - wenig Niederschlag, wenige Midges. In dem Zeitraum mussten erstmal alle Urlaub bekommen, dann mussten Fähren und Unterkünfte gebucht und etliche andere Vorbereitungen getroffen werden. Kurz gesagt: das haben wir ein halbes Jahr im voraus geplant. Bei Moab war es nicht anders und auch Cristalp fahre ich nicht aus der kalten Hose, sondern bereite mich länger darauf vor. Daher finde ich eine Liste von Dingen, die man machen will, schon nicht verkehrt. Ob es dann bei "wollen" bleibt oder zu "machen" wird... ist dann wohl eher ne Sache der eigenen Persönlichkeit. Ich habe genug Kumpels, die mir zwanzig Jahre lang einen von Whistler und Kanada und Transalp vorgeheult haben und es nie umgesetzt haben (und wohl auch nicht mehr umsetzen werden).


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> @bikespammer Erstaunlich. Ich weiß nicht, was an der Liste diesen Eindruck bei Dir erweckt - die Zeit, die man dafür braucht, die Kohle, die Kondition, die Fahrtechnik? Bis auf die weit entfernten Ziele (Peru, USA, Kanada, ...) die logischerweise einen Flug beinhalten und dementsprechend teurer sind, sind viele Ziele absolut kostengünstig zu bereisen. Vor Ort entscheidet jeder selbst, wie in einem stinknormalen Urlaub, ob er im Zelt oder im Hotel nächtigen will. Ich bin für Zelt oder Hütte, aber das tut gar nicht zur Sache. In fast allen Gebieten gibt es genug zu erleben für jede Konditionsstufe und jedes Fahrkönnen.
> Und ja: natürlich sollte man die CO2-Bilanz bei solchen Urlauben (nix anderes ist das) im Auge behalten.


So ganz Unrecht hat BikeSpammer aber nicht. Denn die von Dir angegebenen Ziele sind zwar allseits bekannt und jeder meint, man muss unbedingt hingedüst sein, aber ob sie wirklich ein Abenteuer sind? Ich weiß nicht wo Du wohnst, aber wenn Du ein echtes Abenteuer suchst, kannst Du das, speziell mit dem MTB, praktisch direkt vor der Haustür finden. Rucksack mit Minimal Ausrüstung auf den Rücken, und los geht's. Wenn Du dann in Alpennähe wohnst, Kannst Du ja direkt Berge hoch und runterfahren und kommst leicht bis Verona auf Trails. I'm Italienischen Teil sind die Wege top und du kannst extrem wenig Straße und viel Schotter fahren. Falls Du in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene wohnst, ist es natürlich mit dem MTB nicht unbedingt interessant, sich zwei Tage durchs Flachland zu kämpfen. Aber dafür gibt es ja Züge, die einen leicht nach Bad Tölz oder Garmisch bringen, vielleicht auch nach Norwegen. Je nach Vorliebe.


----------



## sworks2013 (19. September 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Möchtest du deine eigenen Träume träumen, oder den Träumen der anderen hinterherhecheln, das ist hier die Frage .


Treffender kann man nicht antworten!


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

Zucchi schrieb:


> So ganz Unrecht hat BikeSpammer aber nicht. Denn die von Dir angegebenen Ziele sind zwar allseits bekannt und jeder meint, man muss unbedingt hingedüst sein, aber ob sie wirklich ein Abenteuer sind? Ich weiß nicht wo Du wohnst, aber wenn Du ein echtes Abenteuer suchst, kannst Du das, speziell mit dem MTB, praktisch direkt vor der Haustür finden. Rucksack mit Minimal Ausrüstung auf den Rücken, und los geht's. Wenn Du dann in Alpennähe wohnst, Kannst Du ja direkt Berge hoch und runterfahren und kommst leicht bis Verona auf Trails. I'm Italienischen Teil sind die Wege top und du kannst extrem wenig Straße und viel Schotter fahren. Falls Du in der Norddeutschen Tiefebene wohnst, ist es natürlich mit dem MTB nicht unbedingt interessant, sich zwei Tage durchs Flachland zu kämpfen. Aber dafür gibt es ja Züge, die einen leicht nach Bad Tölz oder Garmisch bringen, vielleicht auch nach Norwegen. Je nach Vorliebe.



Leute, wie schon gesagt - ich brauche keine MTB-Lebensberatung. Sorry, falls ich den Eindruck erweckt habe. Ich fahre jeden Wochentag, jedes Wochenende, jede freie Minute. Das ist mein Sport, seit ewigen Zeiten. Ich weiß auch, dass ich unglaublich viel Spaß in Harz, Sauerland, Allgäu, Pfalz, Thüringen und Abenteuer direkt vor meiner Haustür haben kann - habe ich auch ständig, quasi jeden Tag. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass Punkt 1 auf meiner persönlichen Bucket List "Jeden Tag auf dem MTB Spaß haben" ist. Ist sogar so!
Natürlich habe ich die Liste oben erst mit offensichtlichen Zielen angefangen, das macht die trotzdem nicht weniger bereisenswert.

Aber ganz ehrlich: nach soviel Mimimi hier habe ich gar nicht mehr so viel Bock, mich hier zu dem Thema weiter auszutauschen. Case Closed.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich habe eine endlos lange, eigene Bucket List, von der ich auch schon vieles abhaken konnte und es ist weiß Gott nicht so, dass es an Ideen mangeln würde. Trotzdem ist man hinterher immer schlauer und es waren auch Dinge dabei, die ich nicht unbedingt ein zweites Mal machen muss (z.B. die Salzkammerguttrophy). Einige der Vorschläge, die hier schon kamen, waren auch bereits auf meiner Liste und wandern jetzt nach oben.
> Die besten Erinnerungen habe ich auch an zig Trips in der Nähe, bei denen einfach alles gepasst hat - leider ist sowas nicht so leicht reproduzierbar, und eigentlich geht hier auch gar nicht darum.
> @Bergsieger Kannst Du was zur Atlasüberquerung sagen?


Ich bin zwar nicht Bergsieger, aber ich war mit dem Bike am Toubkal und am M`Goun. Wunderschöne Touren, die Abfahrten mit schwerem Rucksack (Schlafsack usw) sind aber gar nicht mal so ohne. Eine gewisse Fahrtechnik sollte vorhanden sein. Marrakesch solltest du wenn du dort bist unbedingt besuchen, echt eine faszinierende Stadt! In meinem Album bzw auch Blog sind ein paar Fotos und ein paar Textzeilen dazu. Ah, da gibts sogar a Video _gg_


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

@rzOne20 Danke, Marokko ist total interessant! Kannst Du was zur medizinischen Versorgung vor Ort sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: nach soviel Mimimi hier habe ich gar nicht mehr so viel Bock, mich hier zu dem Thema weiter auszutauschen. Case Closed.



Na komm, diese Wichtigtuerkommentare musst du schon ignorieren können wenn du in einem Forum nach Hilfe fragst. Ist halt diese ungenierte Anonymität, da kommen halt alle aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und glauben irgendwelche Wortsalven raushauen zu müssen, im besten Fall noch mit subtilen Smileys unterlegt ... das solltest du schon erkennen können dass es sich dabei um absolute Blitzbirnen und Wichtigtuer handelt.

Lerne damit umzugehen, respektive es zu ignorieren... dann ist alles gut!


Die Bucket-Liste selbst, ich finde sie gut. Hat doch jeder von uns... und genau wie du fast alle hier zu wenig Zeit. Außer Stunzi halt _gg_


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> @rzOne20 Danke, Marokko ist total interessant! Kannst Du was zur medizinischen Versorgung vor Ort sagen?


Die Frau von einem unserem Mitreisenden ist Ärztin und hat uns mit allem möglichen Zeug versorgt. Ich bin in der Gruppe mehr der Schrauber gewesen. Es waren aber viele bunte Pillen mit, Haut/Fleischkleber, Nähzeug und Standard-Erste Hilfe Paket. Gebraucht haben wir nur die schwarzen (ich glaube Kohle) Tabletten weil sich einer am Fuße des M`Goun immer angeschissen hat _hihi_

Grundsätzlich ist dort aber Versorgung gar nicht so schlecht.

Es wird dort viel Hasch produziert, von diesen Hanffeldern würde ich also eher fern bleiben, ansonsten ist man dort eigentlich immer überall recht willkommen. Banditen sind dann eher nur in Marrakesch.


----------



## bern (19. September 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin in der Gruppe mehr der Schrauber gewesen....



..und ich der Dolmetscher HAHAHA


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

bern schrieb:


> ..und ich der Dolmetscher HAHAHA


Der uns Abhanden kam


----------



## bern (19. September 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Der uns Abhanden kam


ja, leider....bin immer noch froh, dass sich zumindest eine Woche ausgegangen ist. Die Eindrücke vom Toubkal waren so schön und intensiv, dass ich mich oft und gern daran zurückerinnere. Wobei für mich schon die Vorbereitungen zu so einer Unternehmung unbedingt zum Erlebnis dazugehören: gemeinsames Recherchieren, Planen und Organisieren. Das Ganze als Passagier all-inclusive gebucht hätte für mich absolut null Reiz gehabt. 
Definitiv was für "once in a lifetime".


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

bern schrieb:


> Definitiv was für "once in a lifetime".


ja vor allem weils so viele Ziele gibt.

Am Kili gibts jetzt auch Anbieter, da zahns die Leute jetz rauf. Auf FB hab i gesehen, die lassen sich schön die Radl rauf tragen   ! Fällt somit raus 
Wie war des als wir damals angefragt haben: nicht erlaubt hatten wir glaub ich als Antwort bekommen, oder? Und in Äthiopien war des mit de 20 Begleitpersonen + einen Militärtypen .. oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

Danke, das klingt total super. Toubkal und Umgebung schaue ich mir mal genauer an.

Ein Fernziel, das mir noch vorschwebt, wäre China. Es ist allerdings einigermaßen schwer, in dem großen Land den passenden Startpunkt zu finden, ganz zu schweigen von der eher schwierigen Logistik. Landschaftlich ist das sicherlich sehr reizvoll - hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2019)

ZU China, wie schaut es danach mit erneuter Einreise ins Trampel Land aus? Bzw. Umgekehrt. Könnte mir vorstellen das beide Seiten da Fragen stellen...


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ZU China, wie schaut es danach mit erneuter Einreise ins Trampel Land aus? Bzw. Umgekehrt. Könnte mir vorstellen das beide Seiten da Fragen stellen...


Wär im Iran jetzt grad interessant _gg_ .. bzw i war vor 3 Jahren dort biken. Muss i direkt mal probieren obs mi jzan noch in die US und A rein lassen _gg_!
Iran is übrigens auch unfassbar schön zum Biken und zum "nicht Kommerz" Reisen ... und das macht meiner Meinung nach Bike Reisen viel interessanter, Bucket-Liste hin oder her. Wennst eine geführte Tour wo machst wo die die Guides irgendwo durchtreiben damit du ja den Gipfel hast fürs Insta-Selfie hast du mMn was falsch gemacht. Land und Leute gehört da im ursprünglichen Sinn schon auch dazu!


----------



## rzOne20 (19. September 2019)

Bei mir wären norwegische Fjorde und Georgien als nächstes auf der Liste! Norwegen würd ich halt nix unter 3 Woche und mit Frau machen. Da warten wir aber bis die 3 Kinder außer Haus sind.

Georgien würd ich was auf 1-2 Wochen hochalpin anstreben! Ich komme aber uns verrecken zu keinen sinnvollen Infos! Kenne auch nur das Kazbeghi Video auf Pinkbike und so ein DH Video! Also falls einer der mitlesenden Infos oder sogar Zugang zu Karten hat ... Danke


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wär im Iran jetzt grad interessant _gg_ .. bzw i war vor 3 Jahren dort biken. Muss i direkt mal probieren obs mi jzan noch in die US und A rein lassen _gg_!
> Iran is übrigens auch unfassbar schön zum Biken und zum "nicht Kommerz" Reisen ... und das macht meiner Meinung nach Bike Reisen viel interessanter, Bucket-Liste hin oder her. Wennst eine geführte Tour wo machst wo die die Guides irgendwo durchtreiben damit du ja den Gipfel hast fürs Insta-Selfie hast du mMn was falsch gemacht. Land und Leute gehört da im ursprünglichen Sinn schon auch dazu!


Sehe ich ähnlich... Eigenverantwortung auch beim Reisen ist heute aber ein ungeliebtes Thema...


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2019)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Georgien würd ich was auf 1-2 Wochen hochalpin anstreben! Ich komme aber uns verrecken zu keinen sinnvollen Infos! Kenne auch nur das Kazbeghi Video auf Pinkbike und so ein DH Video! Also falls einer der mitlesenden Infos oder sogar Zugang zu Karten hat ... Danke


Schau dir Mal auf Android soviet Military Maps an. Hab gerade Mal reingeschaut könnte halbwegs brauchbar sein für Georgien . Da kannst du verschiedene karten einblenden und auch Luftbilder in einer App.


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

Guides, geführte Touren und auch Shuttlen ist nicht mein Style und der wird es auch nicht mehr . Georgien oder auch Sotschi und etliche andere Ziele rund ums schwarze Meer sind interessant, aber so schnell, wie sich die Gefahrensituationen da ändern kann man gar nicht umplanen. Einmal rum ums schwarze Meer wäre ein absoluter Traum - aber da sind dann wohl eher 2 Monate angesagt, wenn man auf Trails mit Höhenmetern bleiben möchte.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Leute, wie schon gesagt - ich brauche keine MTB-Lebensberatung. Sorry, falls ich den Eindruck erweckt habe. Ich fahre jeden Wochentag, jedes Wochenende, jede freie Minute. Das ist mein Sport, seit ewigen Zeiten. Ich weiß auch, dass ich unglaublich viel Spaß in Harz, Sauerland, Allgäu, Pfalz, Thüringen und Abenteuer direkt vor meiner Haustür haben kann - habe ich auch ständig, quasi jeden Tag. Ich könnte auch sagen, dass Punkt 1 auf meiner persönlichen Bucket List "Jeden Tag auf dem MTB Spaß haben" ist. Ist sogar so!
> Natürlich habe ich die Liste oben erst mit offensichtlichen Zielen angefangen, das macht die trotzdem nicht weniger bereisenswert.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich: nach soviel Mimimi hier habe ich gar nicht mehr so viel Bock, mich hier zu dem Thema weiter auszutauschen. Case Closed.


Verstehe nicht, was daran Mimimi sein soll? Abgesehen davon, dass das Wort ziemlich bescheuert an sich ist und gern verwendet wird, wenn man keine klaren Argumente hat. Das wirkliche Abenteuer steht nicht in der berühmten Abfahrt, sondern in der Entdeckung von schönen Trails und die gibt's zuhauf, die Alpen sind voll davon.


----------



## delphi1507 (19. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal auf Android soviet Military Maps an. Hab gerade Mal reingeschaut könnte halbwegs brauchbar sein für Georgien . Da kannst du verschiedene karten einblenden und auch Luftbilder in einer App.


Ich kann dir später auch Mal Screenshots schicken von einem berg.


----------



## Diddo (20. September 2019)

Die Santa Cruz Mountains würde ich mir gern mal ansehen, überhaupt die gesamte Bay Area.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: nach soviel Mimimi hier habe ich gar nicht mehr so viel Bock, mich hier zu dem Thema weiter auszutauschen. Case Closed.



Deswegen gleich die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen ist dann weniger Mimimi ?


----------



## Danimal (20. September 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Die Santa Cruz Mountains würde ich mir gern mal ansehen, überhaupt die gesamte Bay Area.


Das ist zweifelsfrei ne tolle Gegend, auch Monterey und Umland. Zum Mountainbiken würde ich trotzdem entweder weiter ins Inland in Richtung Pacific Rim Trail / Sierra Nevada schwenken oder weiter in den Süden, z.B. in die Berge bei Santa Barbara, wenn es küstennäher sein soll. Für Kalifornien spricht die vorhandene Infrastruktur (Unterkünfte, med. Versorgung, Anreisemöglichkeiten, etc.), allerdings ist das ein vergleichsweise teures Pflaster (geworden).
EDIT: Die eher südlichen Berg-Abschnitte zwischen SB und LA werden im Sommer häufig von Waldbränden und im Winter von Schlammlawinen heimgesucht. Insbesondere im letzten Jahr wurden dadurch viele tolle Trails vernichtet, z.B. auch der eigentlich sehr schöne Snyder Trail in SB. Wenn man da hin will, sollte man sich vorher auf jeden Fall aktuelle Informationen einholen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. September 2019)

Ich kann die Ansicht von einigen Vorschreibern nur teilen, dass ich eine Liste mit was "man" an Gebieten und Trails gesehen bzw. befahren haben sollte, für Unsinn halte. Es gibt so viele geniale Bikegegenden, da muss ich nicht zu den Hotspots fahren.

Was uns @Danimal noch nicht verraten hat, ist, was er für "gute" Trails hält. Das Spektrum geht halt von Flow-Country über grobes Gerümpel bis hin zu Bikebergsteigen mit S4-Abfahrten. So eine Info wäre hier auch hilfreich, damit wir bessere Hinweise über gute Bikegegenden bringen können.

Wenn ich mir unterschiedliche Berichte anschaue, meine ich, dass die EWS-Destinationen praktisch immer empfehlenswert sind. Sie haben in der Regel eine tolle Umgebung, eine gute Infrastruktur, und geniale Trails. Und einige davon sind in den Alpen, also relativ gut erreichbar.

Außerhalb der EWS-Destinationen fällt mir als Highlight noch Bormio/S.Caterina ein: Geniale Landschaft, super Trails, und wem das zu wenig ist, gibt's in der Nähe noch "Nachschub" an interessanten Strecken.


----------



## Danimal (20. September 2019)

@ExcelBiker: Meine persönliche Trail-Hitparade? Schwierig... so viele tolle Trails. Ich kann die nicht nur nach Anspruch, Länge etc. bewerten, sondern nur das Gesamtpaket mit allem drumherum: Natur, Klima, Aussicht, fahrtechnischer Anspruch, Spaß. Da stechen schon ein paar Trails heraus, die ich besonders finde:

The Whole Enchilada - lang, mehrere Vegetationszonen, ausgesetzt, unglaubliche Fernblicke, flowig, technisch - einfach geil. Der Trail ist so lang, dass man ihn auch nach mehrmaligem Fahren noch nicht komplett memorisieren kann.
Top Chief (Fort William) - lange Northshore-Elemente mit steinigen Unterbrechungen, zeitweise steil und technisch, unglaubliche Blicke aufs Wasser
Captain Ahab - anstrengend, technisch, perfekt in die Steinwüste integriert, natürliche Hindernisse dezent entschärft - daher alles fahrbar. Natur und Fernblick auch toll, aber mit dem Trail verbinde ich hauptsächlich Fahrspaß
F-Trail Rodalben - wo gibt's hier in der Nähe über 40km (zugegebenermaßen einfachen) Singletrail am Stück?
Cipressa MTB-Rundkurs (Ligurien) - netter "XC"-Rundkurs, der es aber stellenweise in sich hat. Meerblick, es riecht nach Kräutern, Abfahren an den Strand zum ersten Moretti.
Monte Arsenti: Benedetto - ein Berg im wilden Teil der Toskana. Von einer kleinen Truppe liebevoll angelegte, tolle Trails und reichlich Naturpfade drumherum.
Die Liste kann man beliebig verlängern und die Gebiete-Hitparade mit namenlosen Trails sieht natürlich komplett anders aus. Da steht Moab bei mir trotzdem noch relativ weit oben, aber Ligurien, die Alpen, Schottland, Teneriffa.... da gibt's überall tolle Ecken.


----------



## WWWWW (22. September 2019)

Ganz klar Graubünden in der Schweiz und Paganella in Norditalien, beide verstecke Trailparadiese


----------



## scratch_a (22. September 2019)

Die Aussage "versteckt" halte ich für sehr gewagt


----------



## WWWWW (23. September 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Aussage "versteckt" halte ich für sehr gewagt


Sie ist durchaus berechtigt, denn abseits der Bikeparks oder sehr häufig gefahrenen, ausgeschriebenen, beworbenen Strecken gibst es eine Vielzahl an wirklich verstecken Ecken und Trails, die zumeist nur von Einheimischen befahren werden  Dieses Angebot hat man leider nicht mehr überall, aber aufgrund der Vielzahl an Wegen und unterschiedlichen Aufstiegshilfen trifft dies zu  Man findet natürlich nicht die verstecken Trails dierekt neben dem Lift  Als Beispiel kann ich dir Lenzerheide nennen, dort war ich über 7 Wochen auf die letzten 4 Jahre verteilt, es gibt dort noch super Abfahrten und Ecken wo du keine Touristen findest.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. September 2019)

Irgendwie schaut das ganz gewaltig nach Schleichwerbung aus:


WWWWW schrieb:


> Ganz klar Graubünden in der Schweiz und Paganella in Norditalien, beide verstecke Trailparadiese





WWWWW schrieb:


> *Eine Woche Lenzerheide-Arosa Biken *für* 455€ *incl.* Vollverpflegung + Liftticket *vom* 15.-21.8.2020 *im Zweierzimmer*!
> 8 Nächte Paganella Biken *für* 489€ *incl.* Vollverpflegung + Liftticket *vom* 30.8-6.9.2020 *im Zweierzimmer*!*


----------



## WWWWW (23. September 2019)

Da liegst du ganz falsch, die Trails sind wirklich der Hammer dort! Ich brauche keine Schleichwerbung zu machen, da das Angebot nicht im geringsten komerziell ist. *Du kannst selber mal ausrechnen was 6 Tage Schweiz mit Liftticket kosten, Essen inklusive. Da wirst du ganz schnell merken, dass 455 Euro nicht im Geringsten aussreichen, und damit auch kein Gewinn bei rumkommen kann! *Wir wollen selber biken gehen und weil das nun mal in einer größeren Gruppe abends deutlich entspannter ist sich auszutauschen (Know-How Transfer) über Trails, Schrauben, bis hin zur Fahrwerkeinstellung haben wir dieses Angebot geschaffen! Als Austauschplattform, aber mit einer normalen Anmeldung, da wir uns ja auch rechtlich ein wenig absichern müssen.

Da wir im Sommer so oder so in diese Regionen fahren macht das für uns keinen Unterschied, ob wir eine kleine Unterkunft mieten oder ein ganzes Haus, nur dass bei einem vollen Haus immer lustige Gespräche über ein gemeinsammes Hobby und neue Freundschaften entstehen. Zusätzlich profitierst du durch den geringen Preis, weil wir gleich ein ganzen Haus mieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Du kannst selber mal ausrechnen was 6 Tage Schweiz mit Liftticket kosten, Essen inklusive. Da wirst du ganz schnell merken, dass 455 Euro nicht im Geringsten aussreichen, und damit auch kein Gewinn bei rumkommen kann!



Hm... 
Mal 5 Minuten Zeit investiert:
15.08. bis 21.08.2019
Hotel Das Inn 840 CHF für *zwei* Personen mit super Frühstücksbuffet
Premium-Card inclusive (10 Euro Tageskarte Lift) und viele weitere Vergünstigungen...

Also so ein Schnäppchen ist euer Angebot auch nicht...


----------



## WWWWW (23. September 2019)

Also 300CHF ist schon ein Unterschied  Und Du isst nur Frühstück nehm ich an? Der Rest wird hart gefastet  Viel Spaß bei den Restaurantpreisen in der Schweiz... da kannst du locker pro Tag pro Person 60CHF dazurechnen, nur Essen. Check auch lieber mal ob Biketransport includiert ist...bevor du dich dem super Marketing von Premiumcard inclusive und Hotel Inn hingibst. Es zwingt dich ja keiner Mitzufahren, aber es ist wirklich günstig


----------



## scratch_a (23. September 2019)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Sie ist durchaus berechtigt, denn abseits der Bikeparks oder sehr häufig gefahrenen, ausgeschriebenen, beworbenen Strecken gibst es eine Vielzahl an wirklich verstecken Ecken und Trails, die zumeist nur von Einheimischen befahren werden  Dieses Angebot hat man leider nicht mehr überall, aber aufgrund der Vielzahl an Wegen und unterschiedlichen Aufstiegshilfen trifft dies zu  Man findet natürlich nicht die verstecken Trails dierekt neben dem Lift  Als Beispiel kann ich dir Lenzerheide nennen, dort war ich über 7 Wochen auf die letzten 4 Jahre verteilt, es gibt dort noch super Abfahrten und Ecken wo du keine Touristen findest.



Bist du dann dort Einheimischer und kein Tourist?
Falls du doch auch "nur" ein Tourist bist, wie hast du die Wege dann gefunden? Hattest du immer lokale Guides dabei?


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2019)

@WWWWW 

300 CHF?

Nochmal:
2 Personen incl. Frühstück für 840 CHF macht pro Person 840:2=420 CHF=386 Euro
Liftkarte mit bike (Premiumcard) rd. 20 Euro
Essen (Selbstversorger, wie ihr auch) rd. 20 Euro

Sind großzügig gerundet 450 Euro pro Person

Und das in einem guten Hotel (schöner, großer Balkon, Dusche und WC im Zimmer. Ich nehme an, ihr habt Gemeinschaftsdusche und Gemeinschaftsklo?

Ich will euer Angebot ja nicht schlechtreden , aber das man mit individueller Planung "nicht im Geringsten" an euer Angebot herankommt, ist mir zu dick aufgetragen.

Vielleicht noch was ontopic zur bucketlist: Der 3er vom Passo Potzmauer runter nach Buchholz


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. September 2019)

Du schreibst immer nur von


WWWWW schrieb:


> Essen inklusive


Frühstücksbuffet? Abendessen Buffet oder nach Karte? Selbstversorger?


----------



## rzOne20 (23. September 2019)

Meine Güte lasst doch mal gut sein! Hat nichts mit Bucket Liste zu tun und wer nicht will kann’s ja sein lassen! 

Gegend Davos-Lenzerheide-SaasFee is Besuch wert und kann jeder bucketen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WWWWW (23. September 2019)

Echt off Topic! Geb mal Ruhe hier. Nur nochmal zur Klarstellung, von Preisen in der Schweiz hat cschaeff keine Ahnung. Versuch mal in Lenzerheide für 20€ Essen zu bekommen, vor allem Abendessen mit Vorspeise...ha ha ha, ich lieg bei deinem Witz lachend am Boden. Es gibt 2er Zimmer mit DU und WC. Aber wenn cschaeff lieber auf Gemeinschaftsdusche und Toilette steht  Gönne es dir von Herzen! Ich wohne eine halbe Autostunde von Lenzerheide entfernt und bin mit Guides vor Ort wie Sandro Schmid oft unterwegs. Vielleicht klingelt es bei dir wenn ich Lenzerheide, return to earth, Filmsegment, nenne. Wir bieten Frühstücksbuffet, jeder kann auch gerne Lunchpakete sich individuell mitnehmen und ein Abendessen (von Pfifferlingsragout bis normale Nudeln) mit Salatvorspeise sowie lokale Käse- und Bäckereiprodukte  Und unser Haus ist auch ein Sporthotel mit kleiner Sauna, nur so zur Info nebenbei  Aber wie gesagt Forumshater muss ich nicht dabei haben! So oder so Graubünden ist ein Besuch wert und gehört zur bucket list.


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2019)

@WWWWW
Also du verbietest mir bestimmt nicht den Mund...
Was gehst du so ab, wenn dein Angebot so toll ist?
Sandro Schmid kenn ich nicht und return to earth Filmsegment ist mir auch wumpe.
Du rührst hier beständig die Werbetrommel, und das nervt nicht nur mich...


----------



## WWWWW (23. September 2019)

@ cschaeff Von dir lass ich mir bestimmt auch nix verbieten  Am besten informierst du dich zur Abwechslung nicht mit Halbwissen. Jetzt ist hier aber mal wieder bucket list angesagt!


----------



## Gustel_Maier (24. September 2019)

Für mich gehört auf die Bucket List Whistler und Lenzerheide/Davos. Ich war dieses Jahr Davos mit wwwww und es war mega geil. Die Trails sind dort sehr gut und weitläufig. Nette Leute mit viel Herzblut dabei, der Preis stimmt und das Essen war tip top! Ich bin in Lenzerheide nächstes Jahr mit am Start. Aber wir waren mal in Davos Kaffee trinken und die Preise für Essen in der Schweiz sind wirklich sehr teuer!


----------



## panni20 (24. September 2019)

Auf die Liste gehört definitiv einen eigenen Trail bauen, bei dem deine Kollegen nur geil sagen.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. September 2019)

panni20 schrieb:


> Auf die Liste gehört definitiv einen eigenen Trail bauen, bei dem deine Kollegen nur geil sagen.


Haha, ja das ist auch ein guter Punkt für die Liste. Bei mir haben sie nur gesagt: Depp, ist unfahrbar haha


----------



## michi220573 (24. September 2019)

Eine Bucket List erstellt sich doch jeder selbst. Die ganzen Tipps, die ich bislang hier überflogen habe, waren zu teuer, zu gefährlich, zu weit weg, mit Flug verbunden, es herrscht Waldbrandgefahr, zu viele Mücken oder oder oder. Immer ist irgendetwas zu doof oder zu schlecht. Die Dinge, die "man unbedingt gefahren sein muss", sind doch für jeden Biker andere. Es muss ja auch nicht jeder mit einer Rothaarigen zusammen gewesen sein. Ich muss einfach jedes Jahr in die Schweiz, egal ob Graubünden, Wallis, Berner Oberland, Waadt, ... Sofort sagt einer, das ist doch viel zu teuer. Der nächste sagt dann, da sprechen sie (teilweise) Französisch, das ist auch doof. Dem nächsten ist es zu technisch. Einer fährt lieber Hochtouren ohne Seilbahnunterstützung, der andere in Lycra ein 8 kg leichtes Hardtail über die Alpen und der dritte pennt am liebsten draußen. Wie soll man also einem anderen die Bucket List füllen? Ich hatte kürzlich Stuntzi einen meiner Traumtrails empfohlen und der hatte ihm zu viele Bäume und überhaupt war der langweilig. Darum besser selber recherchieren, suchen und filtern. Man hat ja hier wieder gesehen, dass die Meinungen zu unterschiedlich sind und sich manche angegriffen/beleidigt/mit Werbung belästigt fühlen. Wenn Du eh nur einmal im Jahr einen Bikeurlaub machen kannst, dann hast Du 51 Wochen Zeit für Recherche und Planung. Um es abzukürzen: Wallis. Oder Graubünden. Nein, ich bekomme kein Geld von niemandem.


----------



## Danimal (25. September 2019)

Wallis und Graubünden sind definitiv OK, beides geht spontan und ohne große Vorbereitung und auch mehrmals im Jahr. Ist halt ne andere Logistik als Whistler oder Marokko.


----------



## Kriesel (27. September 2019)

Und sind beide super!


----------



## stuntzi (29. September 2019)

Annapurnarunde wurde noch nicht genannt, dann mach ich das: Annapurnarunde! Und zwar bald, bevor die Nepalis auch noch ihre letzte halbwegs frei zugängliche Bergregion mittels Guidepflicht/Trägerpflicht/Gruppenpflicht und exorbitanten Eintrittsgeldern den Individualreisenden wegnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (29. September 2019)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Annapurnarunde wurde noch nicht genannt, dann mach ich das: Annapurnarunde! Und zwar bald, bevor die Nepalis auch noch ihre letzte halbwegs frei zugängliche Bergregion mittels Guidepflicht/Trägerpflicht/Gruppenpflicht und exorbitanten Eintrittsgeldern den Individualreisenden wegnehmen.


@stuntzi : von dir wünsch ich mir bitte einen Schwarzix rund ums schwarze Meer mit ein paar scouting Kringel in Georgien


----------



## Danimal (30. September 2019)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Annapurnarunde wurde noch nicht genannt, dann mach ich das: Annapurnarunde!


Das ist in der Tat ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen. Zeitlich kommt da vermutlich nur August/September infrage, wenn man nicht im Schnee herumfahren möchte, oder?


----------



## roliK (30. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen. Zeitlich kommt da vermutlich nur August/September infrage, wenn man nicht im Schnee herumfahren möchte, oder?


Glaube zu der Zeit ist vor allem der Monsun ein Thema? Stuntzi war ja noch im Frühjahr dort - also am besten ist dort vermutlich entweder vor oder nach dem großen Regen.


----------



## stuntzi (30. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat ein sehr spannendes Unterfangen. Zeitlich kommt da vermutlich nur August/September infrage, wenn man nicht im Schnee herumfahren möchte, oder?


Ganz falsch, aber die Zeitfenster sind trotzdem klein. Oktober bis Dezember oder besser: Mitte April bis Mitte Mai.


----------



## Danimal (30. September 2019)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass April/Mai da funktionieren kann - umso besser. Was für ein Ritt ist das von Kathmandu dorthin?


----------



## stuntzi (30. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass April/Mai da funktionieren kann - umso besser. Was für ein Ritt ist das von Kathmandu dorthin?


Von Kathmandu zum Trailhead in Besisahar radlst du ca. drei bis vier Tage auf kleinen Straßen ohne Verkehr. Alternativ im Bus... 6-12 Stunden. Die Anfahrt per Bike und die normale Runde wird hier beschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ozeanix-auf-der-anderen-seite-der-welt.825707/page-97#post-14479048

Alternativ und meiner Ansicht nach cooler ist die Runde in Gegenrichtung, dh im Uhrzeigersinn und anders als alle anderen zu befahren. Dann musst du erst mal überhaupt nicht ins Chaos von Kathmandu eintauchen sondern kannst am Flughafen umsteigen in einen Zubringerflug KTM -> Pokhara, dort gehts direkt los. Kathmandu kann man dann am Ende des Trips genießen (Bus ab Besisahar). Den Bericht dazu gibts hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spiralix-annapurnaspirale-mit-extras.869553/

So oder so, logistisch gesehen ist die Annapurna ein eher einfaches Fernreiseziel für Mountainbiker... und trotzdem vom Gefühl her exotisch genug um den "Drang nach Abenteuer" nach dem dreizehnten Alpencross und fünften Kanarenbesuch ausreichend zu befriedigen. Drei Wochen Urlaub sollten ausreichen.


----------



## Danimal (1. Oktober 2019)

Start ab Pokhara klingt tatsächlich viel schlauer... warum ist denn die andere Richtung offenbar so etabliert?


----------



## stuntzi (1. Oktober 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Start ab Pokhara klingt tatsächlich viel schlauer... warum ist denn die andere Richtung offenbar so etabliert?


Weil du in der Hauptrichtung im Thorong La Basecamp (4500m) und im High Camp (4900m) übernachten kannst, bevor du über den Thorong La (5400m) marschierst. In Gegenrichtung ist die letzte Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vor dem Pass auf 4200m, der Tag über den Thorong La ist dann mit 1200hm steilem schieben knüppelhart. Muss man sich vorher halt ein paar Tage mit kringeln in Muktinath akklimatisieren. Dafür hast du dann einen endlosen Traumtrail auf der anderen Seite bis hinunter nach Manang (3300m), der ist viel schöner als die steile Abfahrt hinab nach Muktinath. Außerdem bist du "antizyklisch" unterwegs und streitest dich in den wenigstens Fällen mit den Wanderen um ein Nachtlager, was allerdings im Frühling eh kein Thema ist.


----------



## Agent500 (4. Oktober 2019)

Fand Lenzerheide/ Arosa dieses Jahr eher nur so mittel von den Strecken her, da hat mir Davos/ Klosters wesentlich besser gefallen.
Kommt aber sicherlich auch darauf an, ob man nur die Hänge mit Lift oder alle Hänge befährt.

Ansonsten leicht und schnell umsetzbar ist Nauders (AT). Schöne Trails, Landschaft und sehr gutes Essen.
Wenn du gerne verreist, ist Neuseeland natürlich schon was für die Bucket List.
Völlig unabhängig vom Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2019)

Neuseeland geht immer! Allein die Nordinsel bietet genug Stoff für viele Wochen. Allerdings lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man drei Wochen oder länger Zeit hat. Allein die An- und Abreise verschlingt realistisch betrachtet 4 Tage, von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen. Ein MTB vor Ort mieten ist teuer, leicht mal umgerechnet 800€ für zwei Wochen.


----------



## dede (7. Oktober 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Neuseeland geht immer! Allein die Nordinsel bietet genug Stoff für viele Wochen. Allerdings lohnt sich das meiner Meinung nach nur, wenn man drei Wochen oder länger Zeit hat. Allein die An- und Abreise verschlingt realistisch betrachtet 4 Tage, von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen. Ein MTB vor Ort mieten ist teuer, leicht mal umgerechnet 800€ für zwei Wochen.


Für 800 €uronen x 2 Wochen bekommst da aber fast gar nix, maximal nen Extrembudgetcamper ohne jeden Komfort  o.ä. und dann auch nur in der Nebensaison - ansonsten, ja, NZ ist ein absoluter Traum (nicht nur zum Biken)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Oktober 2019)

@dede : Ich glaube, die 800€ bezogen sich auf´s Bike, nicht auf den Camper.


----------



## Danimal (7. Oktober 2019)

Klar, die 800€ beziehen sich auf die MTB-Miete! Ein Auto oder einen Camper wird man auch brauchen, da würde ich locker 1500 ansetzen. Dann noch der Flug und die Vor-Ort-Kosten ... das ist schnell eine 5000€ Nummer.


----------



## dede (7. Oktober 2019)

Ooops, sorry, hatte ich anders verstanden (wobei's eigentlich klar und deutlich dort steht!) - mea culpa! Ich ziehe zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil ))))


----------

